# VPN SOS! Bitte um hilfe! danke sehr



## VPN (21. Januar 2004)

hallo forum,

ich habe eine vpn verbindung zwischen zwei pc´s hergestellt (win2003 mit ip 10.0.0.2 als Client und ein win2000 server mit ip 10.0.0.1 als VPN Server).
soweit ich das überblicken kann, funktioniert auch alles. zumindest gibt es keine fehlermeldungen.

ICH BIN DIESER ANLEITUNG gefolgt:
http://server.1und1.com/windows/sicherheit/8.html

Eine VPN-Verbindung wird angezeigt. 

wie kann ich denn jetzt auf die daten des servers (win2000 VPN) zugreifen?
windows explorer? internet explorer? oider was muss ich noch installieren bzw. welchen dienst muss ich starten
oder brauche ich dafür noch einen bestimmten client?

Wie geht das im allgemeinen ? 
hab verbindung aber wie komm ich auf den VPN SERVER druff per VPN

danke für die antworten
gruss
vpn (newbie)

sorry das ich dumm frage 

have a nice day allhttp://server.1und1.com/windows/sicherheit/8.html


----------



## beelzebubi (21. Januar 2004)

zB. Über Laufwerk verbinden
//10.x.x.x./freigabe


----------



## TheNBP (21. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VPN _
> 
> wie kann ich denn jetzt auf die daten des servers (win2000 VPN) zugreifen?
> windows explorer? internet explorer? oider was muss ich noch installieren bzw. welchen dienst muss ich starten
> oder brauche ich dafür noch einen bestimmten client?


Solange keine Dienste zur Namensauflösung (WINS, DNS) installiert sind können sich die Rechner übers VPN gegenseitig nur über die IP's ansprechen.


----------



## VPN (23. Januar 2004)

*VPN die 2te*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.

Intern zwischen den Rechnern hat es geklappt das VPN.

Wie kann ich nun von ausserhalb auf mein Home PC nu zugreifen per VPN?

Habe DSL dynamisch ip´s.

mfg

have a nice day leute


----------



## TheNBP (23. Januar 2004)

Solange keine Firewall oder ein Router dazwischenhängt, genauso wie intern auch. Bei der Einwahl als Adresse halt nicht die private Lan IP, sondern die öffentlich Internet IP angeben.
Hilfreich ist noch ein DynDNS Dienst


----------

